# Why does she bring me things?



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Koch will be playing with a toy and all of a sudden decide to share it with me.

She brings it up and drops it on my lap

Is this a "prey" drive instinct thing? Wanting to please me? Attention? Just wants to play?


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Mayzie does this sometimes... I think it's just inviting you to play/wanting attention.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Tetley does this. Depending on the item I think she is either trying to please me (i.e giving me her bone) or trying to get attention/play (i.e. giving me her toy). 

She is known to run into me with her toy. I know this means "game on!" but have no idea if it has anything to do with prey drive.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I know with my little dog it's a play thing.When some one new comes to visit they get molested with a toy also so it's not just us.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

She's trying to get you to play with her!

Some people might say it's a 'passive dominance' thing...by her trying to get you to do what she wants (when she wants it). I don't necessarily think that's the case most times, but they do learn fast and they'll pick up quick that all they have to do to get you to play with them is bring you a toy.

Lots of times when my boys bring me things like that and I want to play with them...I'll go grab another toy so I can be the one to initiate and control the game!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

The only thing Anna actually brings to us is her squeaky balls...that means "THROW IT HUMAN!!"


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: aubieThe only thing Anna actually brings to us is her squeaky balls...that means "THROW IT HUMAN!!"


yes, it means 'you're home, you're mine now... so play with me!'


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:by her trying to get you to do what she wants (when she wants it). I don't necessarily think that's the case most times


I don't either. I think it's just a side effect of having an intelligent dog that wants to play with you. I mean, obviously you need to be careful the dog doesn't become excessively demanding - like have them learn a command for "later" but within reason I like having dogs who are smart enough to initiate games and want to interact with me.

ETA - my Rottie used to bring me the water bowl when it was empty. Grace just clangs it. Either way, smart doggies! They're intelligently communicating what they need.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: elsie
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: aubieThe only thing Anna actually brings to us is her squeaky balls...that means "THROW IT HUMAN!!"
> ...


Agreed Brady does it to me all the time!!
PLAY TIME LETS GO


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: pupresqETA - my Rottie used to bring me the water bowl when it was empty. Grace just clangs it. Either way, smart doggies! They're intelligently communicating what they need.


Marshall clangs the CRAP out of his water bowl if it's empty!

If he could only talk..."HEY...I want water and I want it NOW!!!"


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Smith3Attention? Just wants to play?


It's to play! I didn't feel good the nite before last. Came home, put a heating pad on my face and zoned out for about 1 hour. I knew Jax was standing near me in the chair and I knew she was bringing a toy to me but I ignored her.

An hour later I took the bag off my face...she had every toy in the house on top of me!!!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Just had to laugh when I saw another dog named Jax, particularly since the loading of toys into a pile on top of me is something my Jax will do too LOL.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Nicole LJust had to laugh when I saw another dog named Jax, particularly since the loading of toys into a pile on top of me is something my Jax will do too LOL.


She's such a ham! She always makes me laugh.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my dog does those things i think
he wants to play. i'll take whatever my dog brings
me and throw it or we'll start to play tug.
sometimes i'll play find it with whatever he brings me.

i can also say "not now", or "no, i'm not playing or
i give him a real long "noooooooo". my dog
doesn't bring me things often so i'm not worried 
about it nor does it bother me.



> Originally Posted By: Smith3Koch will be playing with a toy and all of a sudden decide to share it with me.
> 
> She brings it up and drops it on my lap
> 
> Is this a "prey" drive instinct thing? Wanting to please me? Attention? Just wants to play?


----------



## Ammit (Oct 23, 2008)

My Jessie does this with my husband when he first gets home. She will bring him a toy and if he isn't interested she systematically brings him toys one at a time in the same order until he throws one. If that doesn't work she brings him his shoes.
Now when she wants to go for a walk she will bring me my tennis shoes and then her prong while I am putting on the shoes.
If I am getting ready for work she will go find my work shoes and put them in her kennel. her doggy way of saying no work stay home with me!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AmmitMy Jessie does this with my husband when he first gets home. She will bring him a toy and if he isn't interested she systematically brings him toys one at a time in the same order until he throws one. If that doesn't work she brings him his shoes.
> Now when she wants to go for a walk she will bring me my tennis shoes and then her prong while I am putting on the shoes.
> If I am getting ready for work she will go find my work shoes and put them in her kennel. her doggy way of saying no work stay home with me!


What a smart and funny dog you have!


----------

